# Greyhound puppies.... I WANT ONE :) :) :)



## {97702} (9 July 2018)

Kimberleigh is torturing me!  She has sent me pictures of her adorable greyhound puppies so I can post them on here.... OMG they are just so sweet! I want one!  In fact I want them all!

Enjoy


----------



## ycbm (9 July 2018)

Go on ....... surely you can never have too many greyhounds  ?

I'd love one of the brindle boys.


----------



## jumbyjack (9 July 2018)

Oh how adorable, I want the one in the  first picture¡


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 July 2018)

i'll have a brindle one please!!!!!


----------



## Leo Walker (9 July 2018)

Oh how weird! I expected them to look like big whippet puppies but they dont! I'd still like one though. The one with the eye patch please!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 July 2018)

The one with the big white stripe, please. Bless their little worried faces! I&#8217;m very puppy broody but I know it won&#8217;t happen til we lose Zak, who&#8217;s only 8!


----------



## kimberleigh (10 July 2018)

Yay its letting me post!! 

Thank you for posting them Levrier &#128512;

They are wild now - they turn 7 weeks tomorrow and pics were taken at 6 weeks so they are growing like little weeds! 

I think we are keeping 5 or 6?! Madness! In partnership with a friend though who has kennels at home along with gallops, and is installing a pool for them too. It gives decent odds of one turning out good enough for the coursing field, any that dont make it we will find pet homes for. 

I'm pretty sure at least the vast majority are spoken for now which is great, they're lovely pups


----------



## leflynn (10 July 2018)

I want!!! They are so adorable and just get better with age *swoon*


----------



## {97702} (10 July 2018)

Yep Ill definitly have two - the second picture and the last one - oh how I wish   

Now to arrange the lottery win and bigger house 

Which ones are you keeping Kim? The brindles are very typy (is that a word?) they all have the same sort of head


----------



## Penny Less (10 July 2018)

Coursing, is it still done in Ireland then. I assume you mean hare coursing ?


----------



## {97702} (10 July 2018)

Penny Less said:



			Coursing, is it still done in Ireland then. I assume you mean hare coursing ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is - quite legal in the Republic of Ireland


----------



## MuddyTB (10 July 2018)

They are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## kimberleigh (10 July 2018)

Penny Less said:



			Coursing, is it still done in Ireland then. I assume you mean hare coursing ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes hare coursing


----------



## kimberleigh (10 July 2018)

Lévrier;13803677 said:
			
		


			Yep Ill definitly have two - the second picture and the last one - oh how I wish   

Now to arrange the lottery win and bigger house 

Which ones are you keeping Kim? The brindles are very typy (is that a word?) they all have the same sort of head 

Click to expand...

Numbers 3/4/8/12 are the ones which are staying I think! Thats 2 bitches and 2 dogs and have another 1 of each as possibilities but unsure which ones. Number 3 is my personal favourite - she is so pretty and has a fantastic temperament! 

Number 2 is the naughtiest!! She is always the last to come back and I inevitably have to go and catch her as she knows when its time for bed and doesn't want to go haha. 

Number 13 is the smallest boy, but not by much. He is quite independent, which I guess stems from keeping away from his bigger brothers who try to bully him a bit.

Typey is the perfect word, and I think the brindles stand out for this because of the colour - like horses colour can throw your eye off and so the whites do look slightly different to their brindle siblings


----------



## {97702} (10 July 2018)

Oh dear I nearly asked if 2 and 13 had found homes yet.....no! No! Step away from the gorgeous puppies, it would be mayhem with a puppy AND Mad Millie lurcher


----------



## TheresaW (10 July 2018)

They are all gorgeous. Have never seen greyhound puppies before, they dont look like I imagined they would.


----------



## Clodagh (10 July 2018)

TheresaW said:



			They are all gorgeous. Have never seen greyhound puppies before, they don&#8217;t look like I imagined they would.
		
Click to expand...

Me neither, I pictured them more like baby anteaters!


----------



## Moobli (11 July 2018)

They are all beautiful.  I especially like the brindles too.  Go on Lev, how can you resist?!


----------



## Clodagh (11 July 2018)

Do you look for a different type of coursing grey than a racing one? I wonder if they need to be slightly more robust to run on less than a perfect surface?

When I had my lurcher there was nothing more thrilling than watching her course a hare, an amazing sight.


----------



## Surbie (11 July 2018)

Number 2 is just gorgeous!! And being naughty makes her even more want-able!

Thanks for posting these, I always thought they would be so much more angular, but they are adorable.


----------



## dingle12 (11 July 2018)

Sorry to jump on this post but I don&#8217;t suppose anyone is looking for 2 rescue dogs to adopt? One is a whippet bitch and othe male bull lurcher? I helped transport these to rescue long story short the foster home fell through and they are now both in kennels with no interest at all and sadly the bull isn&#8217;t doing well in kennels. They are a bonded pair and are in Cheshire xx


----------



## kimberleigh (11 July 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Do you look for a different type of coursing grey than a racing one? I wonder if they need to be slightly more robust to run on less than a perfect surface?

When I had my lurcher there was nothing more thrilling than watching her course a hare, an amazing sight.
		
Click to expand...

They are a completely different animal imo - you could stand a large coursing grey next to a small racung grey and mistake them for two separate breeds.

The bloodlines are entirely separate - but some coursing greys do have racing blood and some also do well on the track. So there can be a bit of crossover, but generally nobody would bother taking a racing bred grey onto the coursing field.

They do tend to be much more robust overall - but now the coursing has been so watered down to try to curb the antis that its often more of a straight line run anyway which is sad because there is something magical about watching coursing in its true form


----------



## JennBags (11 July 2018)

TheresaW said:



			They are all gorgeous. Have never seen greyhound puppies before, they dont look like I imagined they would.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, if I met them I'd never have guessed greyhounds.  Gorgeous pups, I love numbers 2, 8 and 13 especially!


----------



## Clodagh (12 July 2018)

kimberleigh said:



			They are a completely different animal imo - you could stand a large coursing grey next to a small racung grey and mistake them for two separate breeds.

The bloodlines are entirely separate - but some coursing greys do have racing blood and some also do well on the track. So there can be a bit of crossover, but generally nobody would bother taking a racing bred grey onto the coursing field.

They do tend to be much more robust overall - but now the coursing has been so watered down to try to curb the antis that its often more of a straight line run anyway which is sad because there is something magical about watching coursing in its true form
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that is interesting. With you say it is watered down, do you mean the hare gets a longer 'head start'? It used to be 80 yards I think, but may have dreamed that. (PM if you prefer).


----------



## kimberleigh (12 July 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Thank you, that is interesting. With you say it is watered down, do you mean the hare gets a longer 'head start'? It used to be 80 yards I think, but may have dreamed that. (PM if you prefer).
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the slipper uses his owm discretion now - basically meaning some hares have got to the escape without even a single turn. More than a couple turns is unusual. Open coursing (like what the uk had) is almost non existent anf it is just the park coursing here. So hare is released, dogs are slipped and its more of a straight line race of whoever reaches the hare first wins. 

The dogs are muzzled at all times so minimises risk to hares and they work very hard on conservation to ensure the population is as healthy as possible, which is great but its very regimented


----------



## Clodagh (12 July 2018)

kimberleigh said:



			Yeah the slipper uses his owm discretion now - basically meaning some hares have got to the escape without even a single turn. More than a couple turns is unusual. Open coursing (like what the uk had) is almost non existent anf it is just the park coursing here. So hare is released, dogs are slipped and its more of a straight line race of whoever reaches the hare first wins. 

The dogs are muzzled at all times so minimises risk to hares and they work very hard on conservation to ensure the population is as healthy as possible, which is great but its very regimented
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow - totally different! I had no idea they released the hares, so are the bought in 'crates'? Like hunting the carted stag - does that still happen over there? And how do you stop or catch a hound mid course?


----------



## kimberleigh (12 July 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Oh wow - totally different! I had no idea they released the hares, so are the bought in 'crates'? Like hunting the carted stag - does that still happen over there? And how do you stop or catch a hound mid course?
		
Click to expand...

They catch them in nets a good while before the coursing meetings are due to begin, feed them, vaccinate them, worm them etc. Any pregnant ones are released immediately. They keep them on safe/secure land that they cant escape from and when they are deemed fully fit/healthy they start to train them lol. They put them in boxes, then open the box and let them run up the field with little terriers behind them, so there is no chance of them being caught and they dont even run properly as they know the dogs arent fast enough to catch them (so dont knacker themselves out)! But it teaches them to run to the escape area which is like a fence with a gap under that the hares can get through but the greyhounds cant! So when they are coursed by the greys they automatically head straight for the escape. Once the season is over they are all released back into the wild. 

Not sure about any hunting other than fox hunting tbh as thats all that is done where I am!


----------



## {97702} (12 July 2018)

Wow totally different to how I was expecting it to be - I was thinking coursing like the Waterloo cup over here?  Trained greyhounds chasing trained hares


----------



## Clodagh (12 July 2018)

Lévrier;13805008 said:
			
		


			Wow totally different to how I was expecting it to be - I was thinking coursing like the Waterloo cup over here?  Trained greyhounds chasing trained hares 

Click to expand...

Absolutely it seems odd tbh but of course it does make sense from a welfare POV. 
And LOL at them being chased by the terriers, if our terriers put up a hare they would be at full pelt, yapping and hysterical and the hares sort of lollop along in front 'hop one skip one' as they know they are safe.


----------



## kimberleigh (13 July 2018)

Lévrier;13805008 said:
			
		


			Wow totally different to how I was expecting it to be - I was thinking coursing like the Waterloo cup over here?  Trained greyhounds chasing trained hares 

Click to expand...

It used to be the same as the Waterloo Cup - but the antis put so much pressure on it that they 'amended' it so it was more acceptable in the eyes of the animal rights nutters &#128584;


----------



## kimberleigh (13 July 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Absolutely it seems odd tbh but of course it does make sense from a welfare POV. 
And LOL at them being chased by the terriers, if our terriers put up a hare they would be at full pelt, yapping and hysterical and the hares sort of lollop along in front 'hop one skip one' as they know they are safe.
		
Click to expand...

Yes its great to watch hares when they know the dogs have zero chance of catching them because its like they play with the dogs, slowing right up and letting the dogs get close and then skipping off into the distance as if its nothing! 

I love to watch hares run, and I love to watch dogs run...but that doesnt mean I hope for a kill - quite the opposite tbh. It is the same way I feel about fox hunting, I enjoy being part of something which enables me to witness hounds doing what comes naturally to them - and their skill always amazes me. But I always, without exception, hope the fox gets away! 

Antis dont seem to understand that mindset however &#128533;


----------



## Clodagh (13 July 2018)

I never mind a dead fox (chickens and pheasants) but the hare is a harmless creature and I agree with you.


----------



## ester (13 July 2018)

Hares I find very strange creatures, they used to get stuck between the inner and outer security fences (they could get under where there were gates but the rest was wire to the ground). Not really much to eat in the gap but they wouldn't stress just lollop about. I presumed they worked there way to another gate eventually.


----------



## kimberleigh (22 August 2018)

The beasts are 13weeks old today! 1 dog and 1 bitch have already left as they went to the bitches owner. 5 (our 4 keepers and 1 to OHs boss) leave Saturday to stay at OHs boss' kennels. The 6 remaining have had lots of interest but I never count my chickens!!

Anyway, I thought you may all like to see how they've grown. I took these this morning - they're pretty rubbish pics im afraid as getting them to stay still on top of the car (only place I can half control them &#128584 isn't exactly easy!

Male going to OHs boss






Our 2 male keepers











Our 2 female keepers











Males
















Females


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 August 2018)

i still like the brindles best, but the first female keeper is rather sweet as well


----------



## kimberleigh (22 August 2018)

splashgirl45 said:



			i still like the brindles best, but the first female keeper is rather sweet as well
		
Click to expand...

My OH had his heart set on the last brindle girl in the pics but shes the quietest of the bunch and the white girl has always been the most outgoing of the whole litter, so I've said shes a more sensible pick! He isnt a fan of whites and has ended up with 2 lol


----------



## Clodagh (22 August 2018)

kimberleigh said:



			Our 2 female keepers





Click to expand...


This one. I want this one. Her pretty little face!


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 August 2018)

Clodagh said:



			This one. I want this one. Her pretty little face!
		
Click to expand...

hands off, i saw her first!!!!!!  she is the prettiest of the lot.....and i am not keen on white dogs....


----------



## JennBags (22 August 2018)

Oh my, how they've grown!


----------



## TheresaW (22 August 2018)

I want them all! 

Beautiful pups Kimberley.


----------



## {97702} (22 August 2018)

Noooooo I want one still      I haven't looked properly Kimberleigh, are the original 2 or 13 still available?  God I am so very very tempted!!!


----------



## Clodagh (22 August 2018)

splashgirl45 said:



			hands off, i saw her first!!!!!!  she is the prettiest of the lot.....and i am not keen on white dogs....
		
Click to expand...

You can have the brindle keeper bitch, she is gorgeous too.


----------



## Clodagh (22 August 2018)

Lévrier;13828757 said:
			
		


			Noooooo I want one still      I haven't looked properly Kimberleigh, are the original 2 or 13 still available?  God I am so very very tempted!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think 13 is, a t a quick glance, not sure about 2. LOL! WE want you to have him so we can have a 'puppy growing up' thread.  Millie would LOVE!!


----------



## kimberleigh (22 August 2018)

Lévrier;13828757 said:
			
		


			Noooooo I want one still      I haven't looked properly Kimberleigh, are the original 2 or 13 still available?  God I am so very very tempted!!!
		
Click to expand...

13 is! 2 is the white keeper bitch - though my OH still wants the brindle bitch instead &#128514;


----------



## kimberleigh (22 August 2018)

Thanks everyone! They're a crazy bunch and all very mischievous &#128584;


----------



## {97702} (22 August 2018)

kimberleigh said:



			13 is! 2 is the white keeper bitch - though my OH still wants the brindle bitch instead &#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

So I can just do a bank transfer, yes?   OMG I SO SO wish I didn't rent my house - I have permission for 4 dogs, not 4 dogs and a little one! - I suppose I dare not..... but they are just so totally gorgeous


----------



## {97702} (22 August 2018)

Clodagh said:



			I think 13 is, a t a quick glance, not sure about 2. LOL! WE want you to have him so we can have a 'puppy growing up' thread.  Millie would LOVE!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh god - puppy and Millie - not something to think about


----------



## kimberleigh (22 August 2018)

Lévrier;13828787 said:
			
		


			So I can just do a bank transfer, yes?   OMG I SO SO wish I didn't rent my house - I have permission for 4 dogs, not 4 dogs and a little one! - I suppose I dare not..... but they are just so totally gorgeous  

Click to expand...

They are probably much more appealing when you haven't cleaned up pee and poo from 13 of them for 13 weeks &#128514;


----------



## {97702} (22 August 2018)

kimberleigh said:



			They are probably much more appealing when you haven't cleaned up pee and poo from 13 of them for 13 weeks &#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha yes been there   He would be called Dyson..... to maintain the Hoover theme..... hmmm.....


----------



## CrazyMare (22 August 2018)

They are becoming more gorgeous!!


----------



## kimberleigh (25 August 2018)

It looks like 2 of the babies may be off to France if the logistics can be sorted without too much delay! If so they'll be here another 3 weeks until cleared after rabies jabs.

I think the white with brindle patches male will be staying for another 2 weeks as well because the guy who wants him is on holiday until then.

I have a feeling that's all of them spoken for, maybe bar 1 or 2! 

If I can convince my OH to let a couple of the ones he wants to keep go I will be happy &#128514;


----------



## TeamChaser (25 August 2018)

kimberleigh said:








Click to expand...

This one is my favourite, she's soooo beautiful !!  My whippet and lurcher boys would love a little sister!


----------



## kimberleigh (25 August 2018)

TeamChaser said:



			This one is my favourite, she's soooo beautiful !!  My whippet and lurcher boys would love a little sister!
		
Click to expand...

Shes the one my OH likes the most too but is umming and ahhing between her and the white 2ith fawn eye patches girly!


----------



## TeamChaser (25 August 2018)

To be honest, very hard to pick, absolutely smashing pups!


----------



## {97702} (25 August 2018)

That little boy is just adorable.....number 13.....the timing just isn't quite right


----------



## kimberleigh (26 August 2018)

Lévrier;13830752 said:
			
		


			That little boy is just adorable.....number 13.....the timing just isn't quite right   

Click to expand...

He is actually one of the onesoff to France (along with white/brindle eye patch girl), if he's good enough he will go on to course in Pakistan and if he isnt he will stay in France!


----------



## Clodagh (26 August 2018)

kimberleigh said:



			He is actually one of the onesoff to France (along with white/brindle eye patch girl), if he's good enough he will go on to course in Pakistan and if he isnt he will stay in France!
		
Click to expand...

I hope he isn't good enough for Pakistan, poor so and so. :-(


----------



## kimberleigh (26 August 2018)

They arent all bad out there. This guy only owns a few and his personal dogs all come home to him after they've finished coursing, and he keeps the ones who arent good enough. He will be fairly rare that's true, but then so are we bringing them up for first 6 weeks in our dining room!


----------



## {97702} (26 August 2018)

Oh... feel so bad I didn&#8217;t have him now


----------



## kimberleigh (26 August 2018)

Lévrier;13830928 said:
			
		


			Oh... feel so bad I didn&#8217;t have him now   

Click to expand...

Hey dont feel bad! You've got enough on your plate worrying about Hoover at the moment.

I got my way with the white bitch (vs the brindle bitch) - so we've kept 2 brindles and 2 whites; one of each sex in each colour which satisfies my love of order!

Have worked out that there are only 3 left now, all brindles funnily enough


----------



## {97702} (26 August 2018)

kimberleigh said:



			Hey dont feel bad! You've got enough on your plate worrying about Hoover at the moment.

I got my way with the white bitch (vs the brindle bitch) - so we've kept 2 brindles and 2 whites; one of each sex in each colour which satisfies my love of order!

Have worked out that there are only 3 left now, all brindles funnily enough
		
Click to expand...

Well if it doesn't work out for any reason I will have him, 100% guaranteed, cash waiting   I just feel bad showing interest and then not coming through with the money lol, plus he is SUCH a poppet   Millie needs a youngster to play with, so I'd just sort the rest  

Talk about saying this too late lol!!!


----------



## kimberleigh (26 August 2018)

Lévrier;13831294 said:
			
		


			Well if it doesn't work out for any reason I will have him, 100% guaranteed, cash waiting   I just feel bad showing interest and then not coming through with the money lol, plus he is SUCH a poppet   Millie needs a youngster to play with, so I'd just sort the rest  

Talk about saying this too late lol!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh bless you, you honestly have nothing at all to feel bad about!! If the guy pulls out you'll be the first to know!


----------



## {97702} (26 August 2018)

kimberleigh said:



			Oh bless you, you honestly have nothing at all to feel bad about!! If the guy pulls out you'll be the first to know!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you kimberleigh     I think maybe the thought of maybe losing my best boy has made me realise how different dogs are to bitches.... this little boy would definitely fill the gap


----------



## kimberleigh (29 August 2018)

The 2 remaining white pups leave tomorrow so have had baths and final nail clip today! 

Leaves the 3 brindles (someone may be taking all 3 next week but not certain yet) and the white/brindle patchy one who is here for another 10 days or so whilst new owner is on holiday 

I must say its so much quieter with just the 6 haha!!

The guy who owns the mum has gifted her to us and so my idea is to look for a pet home for her as I dont feel she should have to go through another litter (given that she had 13 via c section this time, and I think her other litter last year was 7 - shes more than done her duty as a mum!!) We could sell her and recoup some money but tbh she would only be wanted as a brood bitch, and IMO she deserves a sofa and a family to dote over her instead of a kennel and endless babies.

So if anyone knows of a genuine, lifelong home for a 3.5 year old brindle bitch (born 5/3/15) please let me know! Her name is Kate.

She was used to being in a kennel and is clean/quiet in there, but we have had her living in the house for the 4 months we've had her and she hasn't put a paw wrong! No accidents, no chewing, no barking, no separation anxiety. 
She gets on with all dogs and bitches, and is amazingly wonderful with kids from tiny babies through toddlers through older ones! 
She travels well in the car and walks like an angel on the lead. 
We are happy to have her speyed before she leaves if thats preferred but if new home would rather let her settle in first then we would be happy to allow that also - as long as an agreement was made that it would be done and she would not be bred from! She is used to being around horses and doesnt bat an eyelid at them. 
She is only trustworthy off lead in secure areas though and will definitely chase small furries like rabbits, but I'm almost certain she could be sucessfully introduced to a dog savvy cat!!
She does not require muzzling at all for walks.
She is registered/chipped/vaccd up to date but we dont have her vacc card.

We wouldn't want any money for her, just for the cost of the transporter to be covered (which is paid directly to him on delivery of the dog).

Thanks guys!


----------



## Moobli (30 August 2018)

She sounds a dream.  I wonder if Penny Less might be interested?


----------



## kimberleigh (30 August 2018)

WorkingGSD said:



			She sounds a dream.  I wonder if Penny Less might be interested?
		
Click to expand...

She honestly is a real sweetheart of a dog! So many of them are thrown away here once they've past their "usefulness", and I am desperate for that not to be her fate!


----------



## kimberleigh (31 August 2018)

Just had a lovely video call from the man in France, his son collected the pups from England yesterday and they have arrived at his home in France this evening. They have both settled in straight away and are on his sofa with his other two 11month old greyhound sisters...he says he will have them in bed with him tonight so they bond well haha.

Very pleased with how well rounded they are that they've coped with such a long journey, and still want to play and give kisses to the new owner and his kids!


----------

